# Vi dos sombras saliendo de un portal



## CarlitosMS

Olá a todos

Gostava de saber se existe um equivalente da palavra "portal" em português. Talvez "portaria" seja a melhor opção, mas não tenho a certeza.
Eis o contexto:

Vi dos sombras saliendo de un portal
Seguí los pasos cómplice de la oscuridad
Dura realidad
(No quiero escuchar, Lydia)

Um abraço
Carlos M.S.


----------



## Carfer

O contexto não me parece claro. Como interpreta _'portal'_? Será o '_átrio_', o '_vestíbulo_' de uma casa ou condomínio, o que chamamos habitualmente '_hall de entrada_', que parece ser o mais directo e corrente equivalente do termo espanhol? '_Portal_' existe em português, mas significa  especificamente a porta e as respectivas ombreiras, a que também chamamos _'pórtico_'. _'Portal_' em espanhol também é sinónimo de '_pórtico_' e nesse caso, ambos os termos se dizem exactamente na mesma em português. Para mim não está claro se _'portal_' se refere à primeira ou à segunda acepção. Não seria de estranhar se duas pessoas (as tais sombras, por não serem reconhecíveis) se ocultassem na obscuridade de um portal, pelo que a segunda acepção não é de excluir.
A '_portaria_' costuma ser a área de entrada em que se encontra um porteiro para controlar o acesso e, em geral, só se aplica a grandes edifícios, habitualmente públicos. Antigamente, referia-se especificamente à entrada dos conventos.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Mais contexto:
Agentes de la Policía Nacional han detenido a tres mujeres como presuntas autoras de varios robos con fuerza en domicilio. Las arrestadas, de origen croata pero con nacionalidades rumana e italiana, fueron sorprendidas saliendo de un portal de una céntrica calle de Zaragoza.


----------



## Carfer

CarlitosMS said:


> Mais contexto:
> Agentes de la Policía Nacional han detenido a tres mujeres como presuntas autoras de varios robos con fuerza en domicilio. Las arrestadas, de origen croata pero con nacionalidades rumana e italiana, fueron sorprendidas saliendo de un portal de una céntrica calle de Zaragoza.



Ok, mas não me adianta muito, porque o texto original é em espanhol, logo, eu, que não sou nativo, tenho mais dificuldade em precisar o sentido do termo _'portal_' do que você. Os dicionários não ajudam porque dão mais do que uma acepção, a cada uma das quais corresponde uma palavra diferente em português. Por isso lhe perguntava o que é que você entende que significa. Se o texto original fosse em português interpretaria '_portal_' como significando apenas '_porta_', designadamente porque, se estava escuro e se a testemunha tudo o que viu foram duas sombras, é pouco natural que se tivesse apercebido de detalhes como o de que a casa tinha um átrio ou que tinha porteiro. Daí concluir que apenas viu duas sombras sair de uma porta. Em todo o caso, nem sempre esta aparente lógica é fiável. A testemunha pode estar a fugir de dizer que reconhece as pessoas, como frequentemente acontece, por receio de vingança. Lembra-se doutros pormenores, mas evita detalhar esse. Pode ser, porém, que o termo espanhol tenha outro alcance.


----------



## CarlitosMS

O texto original é uma história de faca e alguidar, tem a ver com a dor de corno. O "portal" é exactamente o lugar de donde saem as duas sombras.


----------



## pfaa09

Após ter feito uma pesquisa pelo nosso "amigo" Google, vi algumas imagens que me deram uma ideia de ser uma saída/entrada protegida por uma construção.
Em vez de termos uma porta junto à parede do edifício, esta pequena construção é saliente, digamos que é um género de abrigo antes de se entrar ou sair da habitação.
Posso estar errado mas foi a ideia com que fiquei.


----------



## Carfer

CarlitosMS said:


> O texto original é uma história de faca e alguidar, tem a ver com a dor de corno. O "portal" é exactamente o lugar de donde saem as duas sombras.



Ou seja, nada que aponte especificamente para '_portal_' em qualquer das acepções que o DRAE regista (a 3ª e 4ª das quais correspondem ao que o pfaa refere):



> *portal*
> 
> De _puerta._
> 
> 1. m. Zaguán o primera pieza de la casa, por donde se entra a las demás, y en la cual está la puerta principal.* (em português 'hall de entrada' ou simplesmente 'hall'*)
> 
> 2. m. En una casa de vecinos, pieza inmediata a la puerta de entrada que sirve de paso para acceder a las distintasviviendas. *('átrio'/'entrada')*
> 
> 3. m. soportal (‖ espacio cubierto).* ('portal')*
> 
> 4. m. Pórtico de un templo o de un edificio suntuoso. _*('pórtico'/'portal')*_
> 
> 5. m. Puerta de la ciudad. *('porta')*



Por mim, traduziria simplesmente por '_porta_' ou '_portal'. _É perfeitamente entendível e, sendo abrangente, certamente que não estará errado.


----------



## gato radioso

Poderia ser "saguão"?
Vou tentar explica-lo.
_El portal_ é o elemento arquitectónico que conecta a rua com o interior de um prédio.
Nas casas tradicionais, em Andaluzia por exemplo que ainda hoje siguem o modelo romano de casa, é um corridor geralmente largo que começa na porta exterior de madeira que da para a rua (_el portón_) e acaba numa porta gradeada (_la cancela_) que é o acceso ao pátio que é uma especie de pequeno jardim interior.
Isto chama-se _portal, zaguán_ ou_ casapuerta_.
Nos prédios modernos, onde há muitos andares, _el portal_ é o elemento -corridor ou sala- que conecta a porta exterior que da à rua com _la portería_ que é onde estão os elevadores e escadas.


----------



## Carfer

Poder, pode, mas não é muito comum em Portugal (no Brasil creio que é mais usual). A isso chamamos habitualmente, tratando-se de um condomínio ou prédio com várias habitações,  '_átrio_' ou '_vestíbulo_' ou, mais simplesmente ainda, _'entrada_', ou _'hall'. _Qualquer delas se pode aplicar também a um apartamento, embora '_átrio_' com menor probabilidade, porque geralmente se aplica a espaços de maior dimensão. Numa casa de estilo romano, '_átrio_' seria o que lhe chamaria. De salientar que a configuração descrita pelo gato radioso é pouco comum em Portugal. Conheço uma ou outra casa rica no sul do país que se lhe assemelha, mas não são, de facto, muitas.
Segue-se, então, que _'portal_' não é o '_portal'_ português e quanto à _'portaria' _só lhe chamamos assim se tiver havido previsão de porteiro, mesmo que o lugar não esteja preenchido, o que é hoje cada vez mais comum, uma vez que a existência de porteiro deixou de ser obrigatória nos edifícios maiores, que a justificavam.


----------



## gato radioso

Para mim, a tradução seria:

Vi dos sombras saliendo de un portal
Seguí los pasos cómplice de la oscuridad
Dura realidad

_Vi duas sombras a sair duma casa
Segui os seus passos, cúmplice eu da obscuridade
Dura é a realidade
_
Aquí "sombra" é equivalente a uma pessoa que vai algures furtivamente, seja escondida o sem revelar claramente a sua identidade. Não conheço o contexto, mas parece a descoberta de uma traição amorosa. A protagonista viu sair furtivamente duas pessoas de uma casa -a palavra "portal" denota que era algum lugar privado ou íntimo- e decidiu segui-los aproveitando a escuridade, embora soubesse que ia sofrir ao fazê-lo.


----------



## pfaa09

Estas palavras fazem parte da canção:
"No Quiero Escuchar"

"Vi dos sombras saliendo de un portal
Seguí los pasos cómplice de la oscuridad
Dura realidad, oh yeah
Sentí morir al verla abrazándote"
(canção de Espanha no festival da canção)


gato radioso said:


> Não conheço o contexto, mas parece a descoberta de uma traição amorosa.


Confirma-se a tua dúvida.


----------



## gato radioso

pfaa09 said:


> Estas palavras fazem parte da canção:
> "No Quiero Escuchar"
> 
> "Vi dos sombras saliendo de un portal
> Seguí los pasos cómplice de la oscuridad
> Dura realidad, oh yeah
> Sentí morir al verla abrazándote"
> (canção de Espanha no festival da canção)
> 
> Confirma-se a tua dúvida.



Era previsível...


----------



## CarlitosMS

Em que ficamos, a palavra espanhola "portal" soa melhor traduzida como "porta", "portão", "saguão" ou "átrio"?


----------



## Carfer

CarlitosMS said:


> Em que ficamos, a palavra espanhola "portal" soa melhor traduzida como "porta", "portão", "saguão" ou "átrio"?



Não creio que a questão seja qual soa melhor, mas sim do que é que se trata no original espanhol, visto que, dependendo do significado, qualquer desses termos do português pode ser aplicável. Assim, sem mais, a tradução mais abrangente e, possivelmente, até a mais comum, pode ser a que o gato radioso sugeriu em #10 ('_sair de uma casa'_).


----------



## Ari RT

Não me pareceu importante saber onde estavam, de onde saíram, mas o ponto a partir do qual o personagem traído percebeu os dois vultos. "Portal" em PT-BR evoca o umbral, o ponto a partir do qual se está dentro ou fora de um prédio ou pátio ou o que seja. O que o eu lírico viu foram duas sombras "a partir de um determinado ponto". Antes não os via, não tinha conhecimento de sua presença. Portal ainda se encaixa na métrica do verso, bem como "sombra" e "vulto", sem atravessar o ritmo do decassílabo.
"Vi duas *som*bras sa*in*do de um por*tal*
Segui seus *pas*sos, eu *cúm*plice da *noi*te" (o "eu" foi boa ideia de gato radioso, eu só mudei de posição para encaixar no ritmo)
...
Especialmente se se trata de música, "portal" é minha sugestão.


----------

